
First mega.co.nz indexer and search engine - agopaul
http://mega-search.me
======
coverband
Putting the owner's megalomania to the side for a minute, I really admire how
the guys behind this are putting it all together.

First of all, (AFAIK) this is a high-volume/high-capacity site which was built
in a record short time. Not only that, but they promised it would be coming
Jan 2013, and they made it on time, such a rare outcome for an IT project.

One also has to appreciate how they made sure everyone has heard of them,
without spending a penny on promotion (well, if you exclude the launch
extravaganza).

Finally, they seem to be very transparent in how the encryption gets applied
and can handle crypto-critics quite well. I think, little by little, they're
earning the average user's trust.

~~~
nolok
The part that gets me is that, had they (RIAA, MPAA, FBI, whoever) acted
legally, they probably could have had something on him, I mean they didn't
need to find a lot, only a little something somewhere. But no; they wanted to
do it fast and with shock, probably to scare others and make sure megaupload
went down, something that fits with the way they fight against piracy for the
past decade or so.

It just went so horribly wrong, first the NZ judge actually respect the law
instead of bowing down like it seems they expected, then the guy they fight
against has the balls to match his ego and refuse to go down to bullying, and
then the hydra of piracy strikes again and proves why taking megaupload down
didn't really matter.

Kind of ironic how their fight against "illegal activities" fails because they
refuse to use legal means.

~~~
krichman
As much as I think he is an awful person profiting off of copyright
infringement, I have to admire him for this.

------
slig
I searched for a very popular TV series and the first link was
"$name_S01E01.avi", size ~500mb. Clicking on it, I gor redirect to mega.co.nz
to download "movie.exe", 715KB.

[https://mega.co.nz/#!wkkjXISD!UPFZQG9uxKk4dt34u1dmpncoy8wUJk...](https://mega.co.nz/#!wkkjXISD!UPFZQG9uxKk4dt34u1dmpncoy8wUJkW8OKfOVuG89zY)

~~~
cheapsteak
Interesting, my result's s1 e1.avi was also linking to a movie.exe

The other episodes were linking to 500+mb avi files though

There is a up-vote/down-vote system so these probably wouldn't be too
problematic

------
telecuda
Here's the part I don't get:

IP addresses, file ownership and payment info are stored unencrypted
(<http://bit.ly/VswkJi>). If someone or something is advertising they have a
trove of copyrighted material, the standard procedure for law enforcement is
to subpoena the cloud provider for the IP of the user, then the ISP for the
subscriber's physical name/address. When they confiscate their computer
they'll find the data on there. What is to stop this from happening with Mega?
Do they not have to respond to these subpoenas in New Zealand? What if CP is
involved - will they respond then, even if not compelled by the law?

I don't understand how end-to-end encryption protects illegal file sharers if
the file ownership information is stored unencrypted. I understand Mega's
value prop is encryption, NOT illegal sharing, but my question remains.

~~~
tomhenderson
For a server in New Zealand I assume it would be covered by our three strikes
law (<http://3strikes.net.nz>). Rights holders can send infringement notices
via the users ISP for a $25 fee. After three notices (from the same copyright
holder) they can then take you to our copyright tribunal for damages.

From what I've heard some notices are being sent out, but RIAA have been
complaining that the $25 fee is too high.

~~~
cantbecool
Did you mean too low?

~~~
jmaygarden
No, RIAA has to pay the $25 fee to send an infringement notification.
Therefore, they want the fee to be lower.

~~~
mcintyre1994
What they really mean is they want to have automated systems do it for them
without worrying.

~~~
ghubbard
If each infringement "costs" them $150,000 then $25 is a small price to pay...

~~~
dacahill
This is NOT America .. [http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-
living/5887377/Fir...](http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-
living/5887377/First-copyright-infringement-notices-issued)

[http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-
living/8242164/Dow...](http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-
living/8242164/Downloader-fined-616-in-first-Skynet-case)

$ 25.00 can be considered a rather high fee for those sort of returns [I
think].

------
bitsoda
I just noticed something: Mega's cloud loading image seems to be a slightly
altered rip of this image from Stripe's website, just animated.

Mega [<http://i.imgur.com/PH90lZ3.png>] Stripe
[<https://stripe.com/img/frontpage/api-cloud.png>]

~~~
bbx
I find these gears icons funny because it is implied that all 3 gears touch
each other _mutually_. But obviously, such a setup would prevent the whole
machinery to work at all.

~~~
jhuckestein
This is true for the Stripe one. The Mega one works (otherwise they couldn't
have animated it ;))

~~~
khkwang
Except the top and bottom left gears are rotating in contradicting directions.
In fact none of the gears are even connected and are just rotating on their
own accord. What's the point??

------
benologist
So now it's really the same mega service as before with the excuse that they
don't save the keys that they can access... complete with affiliates like this
to provide all the high-bandwidth customers.

This is going to be fun to watch.

------
tnuc
And it's full of spam, spyware, trojans and fake stuff already.

Just like megaupload used to be.

~~~
w1ntermute
MU (and now Mega) are just hosting services. If you don't have a good
aggregation site, it's worthless. I had a long list of great aggregation sites
for MU, and I never had a single issue with viruses when using them.

------
elliottcarlson
There's actually quite a few mega.co.nz related search sites out there - e.g.
my 4 hour weekend project made out of boredom: <http://wheresthefiles.at/>

------
joblessjunkie
The site features an "Infringement" button at the top of the page. Can I
report the entire contents of the first page as infringing, since every item I
see is obviously infringing? Can I then repeat that for each subsequent page?

~~~
abailin
Clicking this just brings you here: <https://mega.co.nz/#copyright>

So it's not likely any content from mega-search.me will ever be removed.

------
conductor
If the author of this site is reading this, fix your scripts:

Notice: Undefined index: lg in /home/sites/mega/config.php on line 49

------
sergiotapia
Can someone clear this up for me?

How can I download someone's private uploads? Is the key to "unlock" the file
embedded in the URL gibberish?

~~~
dewey
Correct, that's the file key and you can choose between appending it to the
URL or transfer it to a friend through a secure channel.

~~~
sergiotapia
Thank you for answering so quickly. So where is this scraper getting the URL's
from? A forum or something?

~~~
agopaul
None of these are scapped i suppose. It's all user submitted stuff

------
cantbecool
How is this application getting the locations of the files, Google search
parameters?

~~~
dmix
I highly doubt Mega would have a public directory. So I'd assume, yes. Just
like the other ones like <http://www.filestube.com/> does.

------
J4mes
Why don't you try <http://megaspotted.com/>. There you can share uploads on
mega.co.nz and download files other people shared. Way better then similar
'Frensh' websites..

------
SODaniel
This being a publicly available index pointing to data stored, I can only
assume that encrypted or not the owner of 'mega' is still liable for any
copyrighted material hosted.

~~~
wmf
Presumably they never look at such indicies so they'd only be liable after
someone notified them of infringement.

~~~
rscale
Willful blindness isn't a particularly strong defense. Aimster tried it and
failed.

~~~
watty
I'm not sure I follow - how are they legally being willfully blind? They can't
offer private encrypted hosting AND know what they're hosting at the same
time. Those two things are mutually exclusive.

~~~
wmf
We're talking about blindness of the search engines. Arguably they know the
search engines exist and thus have some kind of duty to notice the rampant
copyright infringement taking place and stop it.

~~~
AnthonyMouse
>Arguably they know the search engines exist and thus have some kind of duty
to notice the rampant copyright infringement taking place and stop it.

Are you serious? You expect them to scour the internet for third party
websites and then scrape them for links? How are they even supposed to know
whether a particular instance is infringing or licensed? What happens when the
third party site prohibits scraping?

It isn't their job to be the copyright police. You cannot fix the problem of
copyright enforcement being too expensive by foisting the cost onto a third
party -- that doesn't fix that it's too expensive, it's just a textbook case
of copyright owners engaging in the economic pollution known as externalizing
costs.

------
codemac
Firefox 19.0 (a beta release) is too old to download a file? Can someone
explain this to me? I wish they'd tell me exactly which API they're using..

~~~
petitmiam
They explain a little more in their blog: <https://mega.co.nz/#blog_1>

~~~
codemac
Ah ok, they have to do the file handling in javascript for the decryption? I
hadn't thought about that. Thank you for the link!

------
pseingatl
How does this work? The website shows a file as "downloading" but I don't see
a file on my pc.

~~~
kronholm
Mine downloads and goes to 100%, but just sits there, nothing happening.
Weirdness.

~~~
sushi
It works only in Google Chrome. It downloads the file first and then asks you
where do you want to save it.

~~~
kronholm
Nope, nothing happens. Should've said I used Chrome :)

------
qued
It seems all but the newest links added have been taken down for 'copyright
infringement.'

------
cryowaffle
Waiting for car.zip for download

------
mirko34
Hi,

Http://www.mega-link.co.nz

Offshore based indexer.

Share yours links for free, no ad, no tracing

